# Maybe the worst heating system out there



## EZflow (Dec 30, 2012)

Called to this home to replace some copper drainage after a sewer backup. My apprentice got all excited and told me to look behind me. And low and behold lied this animal. Enjoy!


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

It's the Creature from Lowes run! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

WTF in all my years of plumbing and heating I have never seen any thing so hacked up in my life.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Is that a shark bite coupling I see on the pex ? LOL


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

You told me you would clean up my basement and keep it to yourself! 
:furious: :jester:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like the spaghetti 'plumber' was there....he missed a couple of straps!......:laughing:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! Incredible! So bad...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, what a cluster fûck

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

That's some nice work... It must've been hard and time consuming to make all those pipes nice and straight like that.


----------



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

I just went to a rental and saw a mess just like that. I thought I saw everything until now.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Holy ****,,,, jnosh's disease spreading up there??


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

was it at least warm in there?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

EZflow said:


> Called to this home to replace some copper drainage after a sewer backup. My apprentice got all excited and told me to look behind me. And low and behold lied this animal. Enjoy!


 I hope you post this on HeatingHelp.com. You may win a prize there!


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Well, no sense wasting money on clips. This way it can move as it heats up...


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

no meatballs, no sauce, no garlic bread....... FAIL


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I have been to a goat rodeo, a county and state fair and ain't never seen no shiot like that before!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

It actually looks like whoever built the manifolds took time to make them straight and after that the pex monster vomited in the basement and no one cleaned it up!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

That must have made it difficult to concentrate on the task at hand...what with that behind you and not knowing if it would attack or not :laughing:


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Dam what a friggin mess... My 6 year old could of done a better job..


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Dont see anything that a few zipties cant fix.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Medusa lives!


----------

